# Puilled out an ol bowhunting album.



## Son (Sep 3, 2011)

Will post a few pictures.

Dragging one out in Macon Co. Al. 1980's. The label you see is for a picture below it.


----------



## Son (Sep 3, 2011)

We were having a great week in this photo.


----------



## Son (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Son (Sep 3, 2011)

I always saw deer, and lots of bucks, just none of em were big bucks.


----------



## Son (Sep 3, 2011)

Loved that 74 F250 full time 4 x 4.


----------



## Son (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Son (Sep 3, 2011)

What you see me wearing in the pictures, is what I was hunting in. Camo isn't really necessary in a treestand if you're a good hunter.






I'll post a few more later, believe they will be Florida bowhunting pictures.


----------



## 1smithpr (Sep 3, 2011)

Son said:


> What you see me wearing in the pictures, is what I was hunting in. Camo isn't really necessary in a treestand if you're a good hunter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amen. Thank you for sharing. I would love to see more.


----------



## Son (Sep 3, 2011)

One more Alabama photo. James said, Hey, come look at the snake you stepped over. I was blood trailing a deer James had shot. I said, ''I don't want to see it, come on". Next thing I knew, here came James with the snake. yes, it had been raining and we are soaked.


----------



## Son (Sep 3, 2011)

St Vincent Island, Florida bowhunt. This was the usual island group.


----------



## Son (Sep 3, 2011)

Bowhunting buddy James Haislop, taking a lunch break in my 66 chevy. Hunting Bull Creek in Osceola Co. Fl.


----------



## Son (Sep 3, 2011)

Back when I was President of the Fl Bowhunters Council, the fellow on the left was one of my Directors. I put steve in a stand, trailed this buck up for him, and helped with dressing it out. Citrus Management Area, Citrus Co. Fl.


----------



## killitgrillit (Sep 3, 2011)

Not trying to stir the pot, but when you shoot small bucks your not going to have any big bucks, dead deer don't grow.


----------



## Son (Sep 3, 2011)

James with a couple Florida bow bucks, can't remember the year.


----------



## Son (Sep 3, 2011)

Back in the day when those small bucks were shot, we had too many deer and were instructed by Auburn U Professionals to take out as many as we could, buck or doe. And it was a deer a day back then. But, don't worry, we got plenty of trophy bucks in later years after thinning em out a bit.

And let me add, back in the day, QDM wasn't much in mind. Everybody was more into enjoying the sport and not so trophy oriented. Sometimes I believe hunting woud be more enjoyable if we went back to that mindset.
It's not a contest with me, it's enjoying the outdoors, and harvesting some good ol organic meat.


----------



## Son (Sep 3, 2011)

If most young bowhunters of today had to bowhunt back in the days when we were into our heydays of bowhunting. Most would have given up because it was tough, and in Florida, there wasn't many deer. If you even saw a buck during the entire season, you were lucky.


----------



## GooGoos (Sep 3, 2011)

Thats awsome. Thanks for sharing those pictures with us. I love hearin dads old huntin stories.


----------



## 1smithpr (Sep 3, 2011)

Man you had all the good trucks....


----------



## grizzlyblake (Sep 3, 2011)

Awesome pics man.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 3, 2011)

Great!


----------



## Rodonne1 (Sep 4, 2011)

Love the Chevy! Great pics, thanks for sharing them with us!


----------



## satchmo (Sep 4, 2011)

I could look at those old bowhunting pictures all day. Thanks for posting. I don't think most people realise what it was to take a deer with a bow back then. It's a cakewalk now by compair.
Keep the pictures comming.


----------



## Son (Sep 4, 2011)

On a bowhunt in Osceola Co. Fl. Bull Creek. The old 66 chevy coming through a creek, and I hadn't hit the deepest yet.


----------



## Son (Sep 4, 2011)

I doubt many today realize what it took to get a deer with a bow in those old days. Even gun hunting has gotten easier than it used to be. When I see a deer coming in, I never think "Is it a shooter", I'm thinking, do I want to take this deer. If it's one I want for whatever the reason, then it's focusing on the shot. We enjoy our hunting without any peer pressures.







Here, we're loaded up and fixing to pull out for St Vincent Island on a bowhunt. Bicycles were allowed on the island, but this year it was so sandy they didn't work. We wound up walking anyway.





Heres. a couple more old pictures.


----------



## Son (Sep 4, 2011)

Did ya notice the old 66 chevy with the homemade topper? On some trips, we barely had enough money to afford to go, and most of us worked for the phone company. Times were tough even back when gas was 27 cents a gal.


----------



## Son (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm the younger feller, talking to a bowhunting legend. Hovey Bell of Mango Fl.  He ran the Sinclair station just on the west end of Mango, a small community in Hillsborough Co. Fl. Hovey alway said, he wanted to shoot at a ten point with his recurve. I put him in a stand on St Vincent Island one year, and he missed a ten point. Long gone now, but Hovey was a fine fellow. This picture was taken in Thonotosassa Fl, we were having a bowhunter wild game cookout.


----------



## Son (Sep 4, 2011)

8 point from Citrus Co. Fl.


----------



## Son (Sep 4, 2011)

Harold and I stretching the strings. Sometime in the 70's at the range.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Sep 4, 2011)

satchmo said:


> I could look at those old bowhunting pictures all day. Thanks for posting. I don't think most people realise what it was to take a deer with a bow back then. It's a cakewalk now by compair.
> Keep the pictures comming.


I agree, I started bowhunting in the fall of 1978, it was a bit harder with the available equipment. Any deer with a bow was an accomplishment, especially being a teenager to boot.
Thanks for the Vintage Pictures


----------



## Son (Sep 4, 2011)

5.5 year old 8 point from Citrus Co. Fl.  27 yard shot. Looks like I let the air out of him when he was field dressed. A big buck in Citrus back then weighed around 100 pounds. I believe this one weighed 102.


----------



## Son (Sep 4, 2011)

St Vincent trip of 1975, I got the boar and a small buck.


----------



## dvmill (Sep 4, 2011)

Pictures are so valuable. These were the days that you relied on your hunting and shooting skills more than your equipment. These were also the days when it was a big deal to harvest a deer any deer with a bow.


----------



## Son (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Son (Sep 4, 2011)

If wishes were any good, I would wish I could go back and do it all over again.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 4, 2011)

killitgrillit said:


> Not trying to stir the pot, but when you shoot small bucks your not going to have any big bucks, dead deer don't grow.



You must not have done much huntin' back then. As was stated, just seeing a deer was an exciting event. Did not have the numbers back then. Seeing a buck was not a common thing. Trophy hunting was not a priority. That is a fairly recent phenomenon that I will have to admit, I get caught up in it sometimes but I also feel that it has taken some of the fun out of deer hunting.


----------



## Son (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Son (Sep 4, 2011)

Maybe I wont duplicate pictures.


----------



## Son (Sep 4, 2011)

That's about it for now. Here's what a big mineral lick looks like.


----------



## grizzlyblake (Sep 4, 2011)

Awesome pictures man, keep 'em coming if you have more!


----------



## Son (Sep 4, 2011)

I have lots of old albums, packed up somewhere. If I run across em i'll post more pictures.  No telling when I'll find em though, been looking everywhere. Probably packed up in an old box somewhere. Would love to find my old papers too. Certificate when I took the "Bowhunter Education Course", Administered by Bill Wadsworth  at River Ranch Acres in Fl. Bill was the founder of the program, and the class was sponsored by Fl Game and Fish. I was President of the Fl Bowhunters Council back then. Have also been a taxidermist since 1954, retiring fromt that sideline of work sometime in the 80's. Can still mount my own.

Hitting 70 on my next birthday, but still have a hunt club in SW Ga. We have a big time, and eat good.


----------



## mickyu (Sep 4, 2011)

I love those pics man. I started hunting with my dad when I was 9 or 10 back in the late 70's, and wow those trucks, styles, hunting gear and everything associated with those pics bring back a lot of memories. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Son (Sep 4, 2011)

Here's the old boar from St Vincent, I mounted him in 1975 and he's still here.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks for showing all the old pictures.


----------



## bdillard (Sep 4, 2011)

It looks like the population of spikes were heavy back then.


----------



## 100hunter (Sep 4, 2011)

Bet you weren't using Rage or Muzzy broadheads back then.  Just a pair of jeans, a flannel shirt and Elvis singing "love me tender, love me sweet".  Thanks for keeping the tradition alive.


----------



## Blast (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing these. I enjoy these kind of posts.


----------



## Son (Sep 4, 2011)

Most everything I took with a bow back in those days were shot with 2219 aluminum arrows 31 inches long, and Bear broadheads. Recurves I used were 55 pounds and compounds were usually set anywhere between 60 to 65 pounds. Actually, bluejeans and flannel shirts have always been my favorite camo.
I've used Pearson, Jennings, Bear and Martin. I still have a Martin Warthog and a Jennings Woody. Havn't taken but one doe in the last ten years or so, but have passed up many, including lots of young bucks. See a lot more deer these days, and with the long season. I can wait and use my limit on the bigg'uns. 
Tried my first crossbow about 4 years ago, this is what it did to my thumb. So, if crossbow hunting is in your future, keep your thumb down. Cut the end off except for one small section. Doc sewed it back on in 45 minutes, and it grew back. Was afraid we were going to lose the thumb tip for a few days. Now, can't tell it was every shot.


----------



## Son (Sep 4, 2011)

Here's a picture to confirm the type camo I'm often found wearing. I did have on a camo tie, but had taken it off after having some fun with the guys.


----------



## Swamprat (Sep 4, 2011)

Alot of those places Son posted pics of I have hunted such as Bull Creek and Citrus and back in that day you let nothing walk by if it was legal. Was tough hunting but we managed....I was shooting a ol Bear wheel bow with 31" 2117 arrows using a two blade Snuffer type broadhead. Wish I could go back to those days, it was some fun times.

The creek shot brings back alot of memories, not sure if that was the same crossing that had the old wooden bridge that nobody trusted so a new trail was made off to the side. I have had water up to the hood on a 77 Ford sitting on 37" Swampers back in the mid 80's crossing that creek.


----------



## tween_the_banks (Sep 4, 2011)

Great thread. Love seeing old bowhunting pictures. Makes me miss my grandpa though.
Thanks for sharing guys.


----------



## devolve (Sep 4, 2011)

son said:


> everybody was more into enjoying the sport and not so trophy oriented. Sometimes i believe hunting woud be more enjoyable if we went back to that mindset.
> It's not a contest with me, it's enjoying the outdoors, and harvesting some good ol organic meat.



x1000.


----------



## jerry russell (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing those old photos and for speaking of a more simple time in bowhunting. It is a sad fact that after watching the hunting TV shows of today, the younger generation will never "get" what it was like to just hunt for the hunt itself. I don't mean that todays archery is a bad thing but modern equipment and high deer numbers have really made taking a deer with a bow pretty darned simple. I would guess that is why so many folks are headed back to using tradional archery gear- to rediscover a joy from their past
Here is a picture of my first archery deer and my camo of the day...


----------



## Son (Sep 5, 2011)

Yes, I'm a firm believer, when it comes to bowhunting, or any deer hunting for that matter. Many are letting contest outrun the pleasure of the outdoors, comradery and the natural feeling one should get from hunting.
Thanks for all the comments. Enjoy every hunt, they never come back.


----------



## preacher (Sep 5, 2011)

Man this is the best thread I've seen on here in a long time.  Thanks for sharing the memories with us!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Sep 5, 2011)

thanks for sharing your memories. great thread!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 5, 2011)

Son said:


> And let me add, back in the day, QDM wasn't much in mind. Everybody was more into enjoying the sport and not so trophy oriented. Sometimes I believe hunting woud be more enjoyable if we went back to that mindset.
> It's not a contest with me, it's enjoying the outdoors, and harvesting some good ol organic meat.



Amen to that!!!


----------



## Bo D (Sep 5, 2011)

mickyu said:


> I love those pics man. I started hunting with my dad when I was 9 or 10 back in the late 70's, and wow those trucks, styles, hunting gear and everything associated with those pics bring back a lot of memories. thanks for sharing.



Been thinkin the same! awesome pics just awesome those were the days, I say it all the time hunting was so much fun back then when NO ONE cared about inches! We would celebrate a 4pt back at camp like if we just shot O Mossy Horns himself! Great Thread!


----------



## dusty80 (Sep 5, 2011)

Awesome pictures Son! I agree some others..QDM has made many in this generation forget or never know what hunting is all about. A kid shouldn't have to pass up bucks until he sees a "shooter"........let him drop the hammer a few times!


----------



## Glenn (Sep 6, 2011)

I live within walking distance to Citrus WMA and the Bowhunter's Jamboree was this past weekend. Back in the day the Jamboree was probably the place to be if you were a bowhunter but now there are to many "Bowhunter snobs" and the cost to shoot is way to much just to shoot paper targets with broadheads.

I hunt the crap out of Citrus every year though...

Thanks for sharing the memories Son!


----------



## Son (Sep 6, 2011)

Yep, Citrus holds lots of memories. And my old friends the Creasons, havn't heard much about them in years. I can remember when they moved from Tampa to Citrus Co. I was at Creasons one day, back many years ago, and there was this young feller in there bragging about winning the state broadhead shoot. Claiming he was the best shot in Florida. And I disagreed, by telling him, he might have won the shoot, but not all bowhunters go to those shoots. He then challenged me outside to shoot one arrow for a coke. He picked the distance at about 40 yards and said you go first. I put a 2219 in the bull, and it rattled him so bad, he missed the entire bale. Never did get that coke. Didn't matter though, I enjoyed the moment.
I would imagine many things have changed since I managed the Bowhunters Council. Back then, the camp at Holder Mine was open and free. Forestry tried charging us the last year I was there, and I took em to task and they dropped it. No telling what they did after I left. Me and my board of directors never joined the good ol boy club. We stood up for bowhunters and won every political battle we took on. Swiftmud, Anti-hunters, County commissioners, Fl Forestry, whatever. We used facts that could be backed up, and and stood our ground. Bet those anti hunting groups were glad when I left Florida.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 6, 2011)

Creason's is closed about two years ago and Ma Creason is still around last I heard. We have a new archery shop that opened last month out on HWY 44 down from Walmart but they are nothing like Creason's was.

The cost to go to the shoot is $35 per adult and I think $20-25 for kids and forestry charges for camping of course at Holder Mine. I just don't see what the Florida Bowhunters Council does for us bowhunters in the state anymore. I shoot with traditional equipment and try to make the TBOF shoots every year and know that they are very involved with trying to support "ALL" bowhunters in the state.

Enough polutics though....


----------



## Son (Sep 6, 2011)

Yeah, and like the old Indian said.  "Nothing stays the same, and only the rocks live forever" anonymous


----------



## J Ferguson (Sep 6, 2011)

Son said:


> 5.5 year old 8 point from Citrus Co. Fl.  27 yard shot. Looks like I let the air out of him when he was field dressed. A big buck in Citrus back then weighed around 100 pounds. I believe this one weighed 102.



I like the ole chevy and ford but know you got my intrest with tha ole dodge I LIKE THAT TRUCK.......


Great post man I wish we had alot more post's like this on here...... Good job


----------



## Son (Sep 6, 2011)

The Dodge belonged to my bowhunting buddy James Haislop. Those tires were 17.5's, he had the rims made special. Only problem was the angle on the drive shaft. It ate u joints and wheel bearings. On my trucks, I ran 900-16's, sometimes directional, and sometimes non directional. Worked for those So Florida swamps.

I'm now driving a  2001 Chevy ZR-2 sick cylander, I don't recommend anyone buying one. Worst darn 4 x 4 I've ever owned. I call it my Sorry "Ten". And I refuse to buy another vehicle unless the economy gets better.
Also have an 87 Jeep Comanche 4 x 4 with a 9000 winch on it. Rear end is having problems now, waiting to have it fixed.


----------



## shoot2grill (Sep 6, 2011)

satchmo said:


> I could look at those old bowhunting pictures all day. Thanks for posting. I don't think most people realise what it was to take a deer with a bow back then. It's a cakewalk now by compair.
> Keep the pictures comming.


X 2 love old hunting pics.


----------



## undertaker84 (Sep 7, 2011)

My uncle recently broke out the old family deer album. It really is nice to see that traditions are continiuing. I shoot a golden eagle bow about 20 yrs old. I just cant justify buying a 1000 bow. I have a baby on the way and like you said with camo. People my age are to focused on what the "pros do and use." Thanks for sharing.


----------



## flatheadfisherman (Sep 7, 2011)

Awesome pictures. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## buckmaster00 (Sep 7, 2011)

I enjoyed looking at those old pics.... thanks for posting.


----------



## Son (Sep 7, 2011)

Back when I was an active bowhunter, you could just about always find me hunting in blue jeans, and a plaid shirt. Believe I had one old WWII camo flannel shirt. I did take a couple bucks at over 50 yards, but most were under 15. 

Here's a photo of one of my bow bucks, and the camo tie Bill Wadsworth awarded me many years ago, at a bowhunter ed meeting at River Ranch Acres in Fl.


----------



## GAGE (Sep 7, 2011)

Awesome pics, thanks again for sharing.


----------



## AlphaBurner (Sep 7, 2011)

one word awesome!


----------



## abolt2506 (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Bow Only (Sep 9, 2011)

I do believe I saw a smile on one of those pics!


----------



## Hawken2222 (Sep 9, 2011)

I love looking at these retro pics.  Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Rainmaker (Sep 9, 2011)

undertaker84 said:


> People my age are to focused on what the "pros do and use." Thanks for sharing.



First, thank you to the OP for posting these pics of his heritage. 

I feel that deer hunting has gotten so far from what it was and what it should be it's disheartening. I like to see and kill big deer just as much as the next hunter, but QDM that is either a result of or originator of big buck fever is the worst thing that has happened to deer hunting. I do think it has it benefits, but I think it's overall negatives that have lasting effects over generations are more damaging than hunters realize - just my opinion though. 

It's funny how Mr. Anderson killed all those deer without ScentLok, or any of the other garbage that the manufacturers want us to believe we have to have. Yes, we do have multiple choices of great equipment, but a lot of what is being marketed is designed to part us with our money. 

Judging from Mr. Anderson's hunting legacy he is more of a "pro" than 99% of those idiots we see on hunting shows. 

"King's to you".


----------



## Mr7mag (Sep 12, 2011)

*James*

Love the blood all over James' shoulders, looks like he must have been carrying a deer there. That is what he was doing the first my brother and I met him in Citrus WMA many years ago. He stood there and talked for a few minutes and didn't put the deer down, but he has the muscle to do that. 
Thanks for sharing all the pictures. I look forward to you posting more in the future.


----------



## Rob (Sep 13, 2011)

Man this awesome - thank you so much for sharing.  I started hunting in the early 80s and I remember my dad hunting in the 70s.  I was born in 1970.  There were not a lot of deer and the equipment was not as user friendly.  All that to say - my fondest memories come from that time frame.........


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 13, 2011)

*Memory Lane*

The best memories I have are from the family farm in Montrose WV, hunting with my grandpa, dad and uncles.  I wish we would have taken more pictures!


----------



## kg4ghn (Sep 13, 2011)

Love all of these old pictures, of the deer and the trucks!


----------



## Son (Sep 13, 2011)

Here's a picture of James and I, the very day I got him into bowhunting. We both worked at GTE in Tampa, and graduated from the same High School. This picture was taken before I joined James for ten years as training partners at the gym. He was Mr. America in 68, and runner up twice in the Mr. Universe, taking the tall class one year. Believe he also took a Mr. Florida over 50 one time. I never was interested in competion, just in inproving my health. Health which had gone down from an intestinal problem soon after getting out of the Navy. Can't remember the young fellows name squatting.


----------



## Son (Sep 13, 2011)

I owe a lot to James Haislop. He took me in and taught me weight training of the time. Took me from 128 pounds to 197. I'm now looking at 70 come March, and I'm still around 200. Here's a photo of me after 65, trying to hang onto stamina.


----------



## Son (Sep 13, 2011)

The picture of me and James with the rabbits was taken in 67 I believe. Here's a picture of me and Harold Finke shooting at the range in Tampa in the early 70's. I'm in the blue shirt.


----------



## Son (Sep 13, 2011)

I'll be sure and post more pictures if I come across em. 

Thanks ya'll for the interest and very nice comments.

Son


----------



## Son (Sep 13, 2011)

One more for now, more nastalgia. Some of ya might like it. When I left Florida in 82, I moved to Al. Lost my wife of ten years there in an auto accident, she was on her way home from work. Then moved to SW Ga. And continue to live here. I loved Florida as a forth generation, and well remember the old days of dirt roads and few people. But when it changed, and I spent more time sitting at traffic lights, than rolling, it was time to leave the area.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 13, 2011)

I killed my 1st rabbit in 1967 , I was 5! 22 single shot! That ol rifle is still in the family! I started shooting a bow not much longer& a sling shot aswell! My dad taught me how to make them! Found my first arrowhead that year! Great album!!


----------



## Mr7mag (Sep 14, 2011)

*Rabbits*

Gotta love those swamp rabbits.  Great pictures, I can't wait to see more!


----------



## Son (Sep 14, 2011)

Shooting at a Bowhunters Jamboree 70's


----------



## Son (Sep 14, 2011)

A few pictures from an old journal, shooting at the Jamboree. shaking hands with the information officer from G and Fish. Also one of me watching the members as they shoot a target.


----------



## Son (Sep 14, 2011)

Been an outdoor writer since 75, wrote for the Bowhunters bulletin, archaeological magazines etc.


----------



## Son (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## Son (Sep 14, 2011)

Hovey Bell used vicks salve for a cover scent, and deer would walk all over him. Said it kept the bugs off too. We never tried it. lol


----------



## Nastytater (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for the thread...I just like looking at older scrape book photos of things like this...Makes me think back of my younger days walking into the old trading post with my dad,and looking at the bulletin board of all the photo's that used to get posted...Every now and then,I would run across a picture of somebody I knew..I just don't get that treat anymore these days.


----------



## Son (Sep 14, 2011)

It would be nice if Senior bowhunters, (notice I didn't say old) who have kept a record of their many years bowhunting would post em for us to see. It's like bowhunting history for some to see and read that will never experience those years.
For you younger bowhunters, take notice and begin to accumulate your own history to share in later years.
I'm the outdoor columnist for the local paper, and found out. People like nastalgia more than anything. It's old, but never gets old.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 15, 2011)

Mr. Anderson, I have really enjoyed looking through your photos, and appreciate you posting them.  They really inspire me to keep good records, and take plenty of photos to look back on in the future.  Thank you again.
Chris


----------



## Son (Sep 15, 2011)

Chris, The good thing about taking photos these days are. Digital, if the photo isn't what you want, delete it and take another. Some don't take the time to make sure they are taking good pictures. But the moment will not repeat itself, so make sure to clean up the area, the animal and pose for a photo that will always give a good impression. Back in the day when my photos were taken, it was 35mm, and you really didn't know what you got until the film was developed. Some of us looked pretty rough, but the deer always looked good. lol the 35mm beat the old 620 brownie I started out with when I was in the Navy. Many of the pictures I posted were taken with the camera on timer cause there was nobody around who could aim a camera in those days. Most would move the whole camera when they pushed the button. When that happened, you wound up with about 15 bucks worth of "out of focus" photos.

I've also posted a thread on the "General Hunting" topic. Gun hunting bucks taken over the many years. Some of ya might enjoy those too.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 15, 2011)

Great pics. You must be about my age cause those sure bring back memories of hunting w/ my dad and brother-in-law.
60's and 70's - can't beat em!!
We had to shoot spikes- look at us! - we were starving!!!

Thanks again for sharing- I will go back and look at these often.


----------



## Son (Sep 15, 2011)

I started out hunting with my Dad and his buddies in 1949. Didn't do much or know much then. But I would go as far from camp as I could see the smoke from our fire. That was in Collier Co. Fl. when it was still a real wild place and open land to hunt for many miles. Before leaving camp, would place some lightard on the fire, put some green stuff or moss on it so it would smoke. That was my beacon to come back to. Second year, 1950, I began venturing a little further, and would make landmarks to go by, cause all that down there looked alike, and there were no roads. Didn't get a shot at a buck until Nov 22, 1959, shot an 8 and a 6 the same day. Went into the Navy in 1960 and missed hunting until 63, was hunting the glades when Kennedy was shot. Did another 8 months in the navy, and havn't missed a hunting season since.  I'll be 70 my next birthday, and will have a cake with candles if forestry will let me have a burn permit.


----------



## Son (Sep 16, 2011)

Thought about my crossbow thumb. This happened to me the first time I tried out a crossbow. Never realized my thumb was stuck up in the way. Pulled the trigger, hit the bullseye at 30 yards, and almost cut the end of my thumb off all at the same time. Doc sewed it back on and now can't tell it happened.


----------



## Son (Sep 18, 2011)

Checking out stands to make sure they're safe for the season.


----------



## Son (Sep 18, 2011)

Here's what my newspaper column looks like these days. Been an outdoors writer for 36 years. Donalsonville Ga News is now online.


----------



## Hawken2222 (Sep 18, 2011)

This thread keeps getting better and better.  Thanks Mr. Anderson for posting your old photo's.  I absolutely can't get enough of them.  Thanks!


----------



## Son (Sep 19, 2011)

Here's an ol bowhunting picture taken in Macon Co. Al. Camping on a high hill overlooking a deep hollow. We even dug a hole and built an outhouse where we could watch the woods below.


----------



## Son (Sep 19, 2011)

The last storm that went through Ms and Al, gave us some high winds and a few small tornadoes. All of our roads had trees down in em. Here's a couple club members hard at work. I'm the camera man. These guys sure made me tired.


----------



## dchaney72 (Sep 19, 2011)

thanks for posting these great pictures no therma cell, no gps,no climbers?good stuff u guys really earned your game thanks again i really enjoyed those pics i'm from seffner fl so i'm familliar with a lot of those places


----------



## Gadget (Sep 19, 2011)

wow a ton of bowhunting history to look back upon......... some nice pics.


----------



## Son (Sep 20, 2011)

Bowhunting History for sure. My first bow was homemade. Sabal palm limb and dog fennel arrows with chicken feathers.  Couldn't hit much, but it got me started. Got my first store bow when I was 9 and took after cottontails. Took awhile, but I finally got one. Probably a lucky shot. But I  crowed about it anyway. That was with a cedar arrow that cost .30 cents. Bought a fiberglass 55 pound long bow in the late 50's and really gave small game a fit. Joined the Navy in 1960, and when stationed in NW Africa, I ordered a Ben Pearson fiberglass B1 Hunter and started an archery club on the base of Sidi Yahia, Morocco. Far as I know, that bow still hangs in Arrowhead Archery in the Tampa area. Coming out of the Navy I joined an archery club in Tampa called "Gasparilla Bowmen" and bought a Bear Kodiak Magnum 55 pounds. It was sometime around that time that forgewood arrows hit the market. I was told they were 11/16'ths, compressed down from 1.50 inch cedar stock. I remember they were heavy and not good on long shots. I still have a couple of em. Fiberglass arrows came out next, sometime in the 60's, the aluminum showed up and took over, especially with bowhunters. Allen came out with the first compound bows, and Jennings followed. I bought a Jennings model T, 55 pounds. My first couple bucks were with a recurve, the the model T took quite a few before I moved on to Martin bows and became a Martin dealer. That's how it went with me, and I bet some of you older bowhunters can remember the same process.

Killed this buck with a rifle, but thought ya'll might like to see how I mounted it.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 20, 2011)

Beautiful hide Mr. Anderson!!!


----------



## Son (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks ya'll.
I've run out of material, unless my other bowhunting album can be found. I'll be looking for it.
Under the "General Hunting" Thread, I have a long "Dug out an old gun hunting album" if you're interested in looking.


----------



## Buckerama (Sep 22, 2011)

awesome pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ranger1977 (Sep 22, 2011)

I hope you find your other bowhunting album. I'd like to see them pictures too.


----------



## Mac (Sep 22, 2011)

Great I enjoyed,  I don't know which thread album was the best


----------



## Son (Sep 24, 2011)

Glad ya'll enjoyed the thread. Still looking for another album. Had some questions, how I go about hunting without all the scent and clothing aids available these days.
First of all, It's always good to know the area you're hunting, the better you know it, the better you can hunt it.
I rely on being a hunter, more so than being a champion shot.
I always use the wind to my advantage, and like to set up so as to have a barrier of some sort to my downwind side. Barriers such as an open area, road, pond or stream. Keeps those smart one's from downwinding me. So many people setup, call in deer and never know it. But you can bet, the deer learned plenty.
With trail cameras that's available these days, we have one more good tool. Cameras can tell what is using our hunting area, making it much easier to select a good spot, and maybe the buck you would like to take.
Things I do before leaving the truck ( I park a long way from where I'm hunting) I always break off a few pine or cedar boughs to scrub my sneakers on. I thoroughly destroy those smelly limbs before walking to the stand or blind. I also rake out a trail to my stand or blind so I can slip in without noise of any kind.  Usually the last 50 yards before getting to the stand. Not at the road so others can key in on my trail. Curosity gets some people if they see a marked trail. My position is pinned on a map in camp, we do that for safety's sake, and to keep others from intruding on one that's already in an area. Another thing I do, is watch the map to see where the most hunter activity is, or has been. I then hunt elsewhere unless those areas have been idle for three or more days.


----------



## Son (Sep 25, 2011)

I learned taxidermy in 1957, here's some 1983 mounts


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 25, 2011)

Great Stories here.


----------



## dusty80 (Sep 26, 2011)

You should get you pics together and add some stories to them and write a book...I'd buy it! I take alot of pics and write short notes on the back of them....plan on writting one deer and another for turkey before I'm gone.


----------



## Son (Sep 26, 2011)

My youngest daughter likes to collect my stories, and newspaper columns. She must take after my Mom, Mom saved everything. When Mom passed away, I received a bag full of newspaper clippings. Newspaper articles I have been in during the 1970's. Letters from when in the Navy etc... that's when I found out we are related to the "Hatfields"...   lol
I've done some books on Indian artifacts. You can  find my website at sonandersonartifacts.com if you're interested in such.


----------



## DEERFU (Sep 27, 2011)

Great thread Mr. Anderson! One of the best I've ever seen here. Thanks for posting


----------



## Son (Sep 27, 2011)

Dchaney72, I know Seffner, was a telephone repairman in the area for almost twenty years. And my life started out on the banks of the Hillsborough River, where the park is on Fowler Ave. We lived in a stone house, had about three rooms. The stones came from the fields. There was a barn with livestock,  a chicken yard and outhouse. Fowler was a dirt road and the river was crossed on a one lane bridge made of creosoted timbers. Before the new highway was built, there used to be a nice spring at the SE corner of that bridge. Were the ladies used to wash their hair. I left the area in 82. In my opinion the area where I grew up has been ruined for people who love the outdoors. One can spend more time sitting  at traffic lights than they can rolling. And then have a picture taken of your tag so they can send you a citation. Not for me, I'm sticking with rural. And right close to my hunting. We've had this lease going on 24 years now. 1650 acres.


----------



## Son (Sep 28, 2011)

Some taxidermy work from my shop in the 1980's, retired around 1989
I've given some of em away over the years when moving and didn't have room for much except my deer heads.


----------



## 24point (Sep 28, 2011)

Those mounts look great, very interesting thread.


----------



## siberian1 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!!!  Its nice to hear from true outdoorsmen!!


----------



## Son (Sep 29, 2011)

I've never killed a turkey with a bow, never tried to. Back in the day, bowhunting turkeys wasn't even though of. Shucks, getting in on one with a gun on a mangement area was tough enough. I've taken my share though, with an ol thirty dollar twelve guage.


----------



## Son (Jan 25, 2012)

Adding another old nastalgic picture to the thread.  Helping Steve Rooks butcher his first buck with a bow. I put steve in a stand and found his deer for him. That's me on the right. Steve was also one of my directors on the board of The Florida Bowhunters Council Inc. Cirus Management Area in Fl.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 28, 2012)

killitgrillit said:


> Not trying to stir the pot, but when you shoot small bucks your not going to have any big bucks, dead deer don't grow.



You've never hunted scrub bucks in N Florida pines.


----------



## robert carter (Feb 1, 2012)

Outstanding thread. Best I`ve seen on here I think. I will be taking a lot more pics in the future.Thanks for posting,RC.


----------



## weekender (Feb 1, 2012)

what an awesome trip down memory lane, THANKS so much for sharing


----------



## ReleaseHAPPY (Feb 2, 2012)

Son, you were/are the Man...

Great pics...


----------



## Son (Feb 2, 2012)

Had to skip bow season this past hunting season in S Ga. Had a bad shoulder, neck area problem and was advised not to be drawing a bow. Maybe this coming season will be better, I have my eye on a couple bucks in good places to bowhunt.

Always somebody pushing the idea of hunting nothing but big bucks. It depends on where you hunt, and how numerous the deer are. I've hunted tough times, tough places, and many years in areas where deer just don't grow large. My oldest Florida bowkilled bucks aged at 5.5 years old. One weighed 102, another weighed a whopping 107 pounds. They were in good shape, and full grown. True trophies for their area.
Hitting my 70's now, and hope to be able to bowhunt for a few more years before having to hang it up. Even if I can't use the bow, will continue to go and help those who can. I like to see others get em too.


----------



## nock'em dead (Feb 4, 2012)

Son said:


> Have also been a taxidermist since 1954, retiring fromt that sideline of work sometime in the 80's. Can still mount my own.



You had to know L.H. Weise?  My father started doing taxidermy at his shop in the early 70's, and has been a 
friend still to this day. I love the memories of going in that
shop as a kid.


----------

